# 3D Quadrat erstellen mit Photoshop?



## mark-labs (25. März 2008)

Ist es möglich eigentlich ein quadrat in 3d erstellen mit photoshop ?
wenn ja wie würde das funktionieren ?
lg


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. März 2008)

Du meinst einen Würfel?

Wenn du CS2 hast gibt es dort den Filter 3D-Transformieren (muß von der Goodies CD nachinstalliert werden). Damit kann man einfache 3D Formen erstellen.

Man kann das ganze natürlich auch händisch nachbilden. Aber am besten zeigst du mal ein Beispielbild.

Alex


----------



## mark-labs (25. März 2008)

Kann man das herunterladen auch ich aheb nur die test version


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. März 2008)

Dann sind deine 30 Tage aber schon abgelaufen 
Zeig doch bitte mal ein Beispielbild wie du es gerne hättest.

Aha, du hast deine Frage auch hier gestellt: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/cinema-4d/308586-3d-logo-erstellen-aber-wie.html#post1591265

solle es jetzt PS oder Cinema sein?

Alex


----------



## mark-labs (25. März 2008)

So

Cinema 4d da habe ich eine Testvershotoshop habe ich ! aber die cd finde ich derzeit nicht kann man die erweiterung irgendwo herunterladen ?
lg


ich will mit cinema 4d ein logo gestalten und auch phoptoshop es zu versuchen weil ich nur gerne mit photoshop arbeiten tue!


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. März 2008)

Könntest du dich bitte etwas mehr an eine korrekte Grammatik und Rechtschreibung (inkl. Groß-/ Kleinschreibung) und eine sinnvolle, klare Fragestellung bzw. Antwort halten? 

Ich verstehe gerade nicht was du mir mitteilen willst.


Alex


----------



## mark-labs (25. März 2008)

Ich will mit photoshop ein quadrat erstellen in 3d !


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. März 2008)

Das wurde mir schon im ersten Beitrag klar. Es ging mir nur um deinen letzten bezüglich Testversion Photoshop.

Ausserdem hast du noch immer kein Beispiel gepostet. So wird das ganze ziemlich zäh.


Alex


----------



## mark-labs (25. März 2008)

Ein quadrat ich erstelle im photoshop mit auswahlwerkzeug ein quadrat und fü+lle dies schwarz!

und so schaut mein beispiel aus wie kann ich jetzt das quadrat 3d grafisch machen ?


----------



## jjd (25. März 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quadrat_(Geometrie)

Meinst du vielleicht so etwas?
http://www.phil.uni-sb.de/mz/verweise/psych/aufgaben/other/werner/wuerfel.gif


----------



## mark-labs (25. März 2008)

ja sowas mein ich in etwa ,)


----------



## jjd (25. März 2008)

http://www.olate.co.uk/articles/121
oder
http://www.photoshopcafe.com/tutorials/3d_cube/3d_cube.htm
oder
http://www.fstutorials.com/photoshop/cube/effects/tutorials/
oder
http://oogletutorials.com/photoshop-texture-and-surface/photoshop-new-technqiues-image-cube


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. März 2008)

Hallo mark-labs.

Du wurdest in den letzten zwei Tagen mehrere Male darauf hingewiesen auf die Netiquette zu achten. Richtig angekommen ist das aber wohl nicht. Deshalb bitte ich dich letztmalig an deiner Groß- u. Kleinschreibung sowie an deiner Grammatik zu arbeiten - ansonsten sollten wir mal über ein kleines "Schreibpäuschen" nachdenken.

Danke.

Philip


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. März 2008)

Lieber mark-labs,

Du wurdest von mehreren Leuten schon desöfteren auf deine mangelhafte Netiquette hingewiesen.
Leider ohne nennenswerten Erfolg. Von daher spreche ich dir hiermit eine allerletzte Verwarnung aus,
in der Hoffnung, dass du dir in Zukunft etwas mehr Zeit für deine Beiträge nimmst und die in der Schule
gelernte Groß- und Kleinschreibung auch aktiv anwendest.

Und als kleine Motivationshilfe ein Videotutorial, was dir weiterhelfen könnte, auch in Bezug deiner
Anfrage im C4D-Forum: (was du auch mit der Suchfunktion gefunden hättest, würdest du sie bedienen )

[Cinema4D] Vom 2D- zum 3D-Logo über Photoshop-Pfade (3:52)

Grüße, ich zähl auf dich.
Markus


----------

